
Spotify resets some account passwords citing ‘suspicious activity’ - philshem
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/22/spotify-password-resets/
======
RandomGuyDTB
I had this happen to me recently. I just rolled with it; my password was still
the nine-character all-lowercase default I'd had since seventh grade. LastPass
made the reset a ten-second job.

------
philshem
Article also links my Ask HN post from yesterday, which explains why the
thread keeps getting random comments...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19980955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19980955)

